# UK to USA Moving Company Recommendation



## felim (Nov 4, 2012)

I am looking to move from UK to USA and will need to move stuff up to about half a container. Wondering if anyone would recommend a moving company or tell me any to avoid.

Thanks


----------



## 2012move (Apr 20, 2012)

felim said:


> I am looking to move from UK to USA and will need to move stuff up to about half a container. Wondering if anyone would recommend a moving company or tell me any to avoid.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, We used Robinsons international back in August and I cannot fault them. Polite and prompt at all times. They packed and unpacked everything for us. We have two young kids and they considered this when packing, leaving their things 'til last. I would definitely recommend them. 

Good luck


----------



## felim (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks i will look them up.


----------



## Jobee (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, we used Pickfords and I wouldn't recommend them to be honest. They packed and stored for 12 months before we shipped our goods over. We had damaged items and also boxes were packed sooo randomly. The items in the box did not match with the labelling. Good luck with the move!


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

We used Doree Bonner - excellent - would highly recommend... Look for companies accredited with FAIM and FEMA..


----------

